# Aqua tech 30-60



## Da Mounty (Feb 5, 2018)

Instead of purchasing the filter packs for my HOB can I just use filter floss?

Tanks


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

isn't that the filter that walmart sells? If it is I used that when I started the hobby 8ish years ago. I used the green coarse pads from dollarama and a thin sheet of filter floss.


----------

